# Will Rams eat Amano shrimp?



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm stocking a 40b community tank. The largest fish will be Bolivian Rams. Any thoughts or experience on wether or not they would eat Amano shrimp?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

They're too lazy and prone on giving up (in general) to be a threat to much of anything. Especially if it doesn't fit in their mouth. I've had them with Amano shrimp more than once. Make sure the shrimp are a couple of times the size of the ram's mouth and you're fine. I've never seen them perceive the shrimp as food, even small ones. If anything describes those fish it's apathetic. They're cute though.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

I've not had any problem even with the smallest of my Amano shrimp. The rams won't tolerate them in their territory when spawning but otherwise they more or less ignore them. My large male sometimes gives the shimps a nudge for no other reason than fun (so it seems). Always makes me smile to see the shrimp ping off legs flapping away when it has been caught by a surprise nudge.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Bolivian Rams really enjoy flipping leaves over to see what's underneath. They'll do it for hours it's good environmental enrichment. You can get a bag of almond leaves or something and just use one or two at a time. It's a lot of fun for them. Just throwing it out there. You can get a bag of leaves that'll last you almost a year for $3 and keep them in the freezer.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/ ... t=CCCC.mp4

^Not a Ram. Similar behavior.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I figured they wouldn't bother the shrimp, but I haven't kept Rams before and wanted to make sure so I wouldn't simply be treating them to a shrimp dinner. Thanks for the heads-up on using leaves. I'll give it a try.


----------

